# Sydney Herping (disappointed)



## zack13 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey all after three hours of walking around ku ring gai national park to see nothing at all. I only saw a few ants and birds. I know it wasn't the perfect time to go but still not even a skink was pretty devo.

Yesterday I went to Manly Dam and saw plenty of skinks and eastern water dragons ill try to up load some photos later. Both days I went about 12-3 and it was sunny and about 28 degrees. Can anyone recommend the ideal times and conditions to see reptiles, mostly snakes.

Also can anyone from the Sydney area reccomend any areas to find some diamond pythons. I really want to see one in the wild. If you don't want to publicly say you can pm me.

Thanks 
Zack


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 20, 2009)

You will find most snakes around dusk or thereafter as they are nocturnal.


----------



## cris (Feb 20, 2009)

zack13 said:


> Hey all after three hours of walking around ku ring gai national park to see nothing at all. I only saw a few ants and birds. I know it wasn't the perfect time to go but still not even a skink was pretty devo.
> 
> Yesterday I went to Manly Dam and saw plenty of skinks and eastern water dragons ill try to up load some photos later. Both days I went about 12-3 and it was sunny and about 28 degrees. Can anyone recommend the ideal times and conditions to see reptiles, mostly snakes.
> 
> ...



IMO around the middle of the day is the worst time to see herps, that said i was in Sydney a while ago and found some gully skinks in the middle of a hot day. Here is a pic of one of the gully skinks.


----------



## moloch05 (Feb 20, 2009)

I usually find the early morning to be the best. Reptiles are more sluggish then and will often bask in the open. They are much easier to approach and photograph than later in the day when they warm.

Regards,
David


----------



## sweetangel (Feb 20, 2009)

my bf goes bike riding in the bush near dee why/ becon hill area and has seen heaps of lace monitors almost every time he has gone. he goes roughly more towards the morning around 10 - 2 time.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 27, 2009)

ku ring gai chase has heaps or reptiles. I have seen there (and near there) thats just on the few visits I have had there.

lace monitors
eastern water dragons
delicate garden skinks
grass skinks
eastern water skinks
cunninghams skinks
copper tailed skinks
broad tailed geckos
leasures velvet geckos
eastern snake necked turtles
three toed skinks
diamond pythons


----------



## cockney red (Feb 27, 2009)

moloch05 said:


> I usually find the early morning to be the best. Reptiles are more sluggish then and will often bask in the open. They are much easier to approach and photograph than later in the day when they warm.
> 
> Regards,
> David


Yep.




sweetangel said:


> my bf goes bike riding in the bush near dee why/ becon hill area and has seen heaps of lace monitors almost every time he has gone. he goes roughly more towards the morning around 10 - 2 time.


Up at the lookout on the newish estate, old stomping ground of mine. Goana Central.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 27, 2009)

by the way, dont ask were the diamonds were found, keeping it private as to many are taken as it is. thanks.


----------

